

Teen solves Newton’s 300-year-old riddle - norova
http://www.canada.com/technology/Teen+solves+Newton+year+riddle/6685617/story.html

======
tokenadult
See previous discussion, which digs into the sources and suggests that there
is less here than the headline promises:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029676>

Or see

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4030148>

as an example of how a major mathematical discovery by a teenager is verified
and followed up.

~~~
norova
Ah, thanks tokenadult. Searched around but didn't see it posted previously.

------
igorsyl
Has anyone found the publication? All I have read is hype about this but I
can't find the original source.

